# Format USB (RAW To FAT/FAT32)



## ozding

Hi
thanks in advance

I have a problem with my USB flash memory. My file system shows that it is RAW and i can't access the flash (CAN'T FORMAT) when I use disk management; it appears to format 100% then fails., nor can I do it in the command line.

could you tell me how to access the flash or convert the file system to FAT or FAT32 or ntfs or even if there is software that can do this.

It became formatted from FAT32 to RAW. USB is 64GB size.

:4-dontkno
:upset:


----------



## Tyree

Try changing the Drive Letter for the flash drive in Disc Management.


----------



## olanchuy

i have the same problem...but mine i cant access it....when i try to open it the files hangs but the light on my usb still blinking anyone can help? thnx

i already tried to change the drive but still the same...cant access it or formatting it...

here's my email add [email protected]


----------



## sachi1kad

olanchuy said:


> i have the same problem...but mine i cant access it....when i try to open it the files hangs but the light on my usb still blinking anyone can help? thnx
> 
> i already tried to change the drive but still the same...cant access it or formatting it...
> 
> here's my email add [email protected]


Use following procedure:
1. connect USB drive to system.
2. go to device manager and select USB from Disk drives option.
3. Right click it and choose policies tab and set optimize for performance option.
4. close every thing and open command prompt
5. use format command: format *usbdrivename* /FS:FAT32 /Q /X

if everything goes in right manner your USB will get properly formatted.


----------



## thefountainhead

Dear All, 

I have similar issue with my Transcend StoreJet M25 320 GB external USB Disk Drive. I have around 200 GB of data in it, When I tried to connect and access on my new Laptop it does show the drive letter attached to it, however when I try to explore already existing data, it only shows "The Disk in Drive E: is not formatted, Do you want to format it now?" Obviously I can not since it has my precious collected over last 6 months which I can not lose..... 

Please help!!!! 

Thanks in advance! 

Fountainhead


----------



## thefountainhead

Forgot the PC Specs please find them below: 

OS Name: Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Version: 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel
~1995 Mhz
BIOS Version: LENOVO - 6040000
Total Physical Memory: 2,038 MB
Available Physical Memory: 1,108 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 2,048 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 2,008 MB

Thanks Again!!! 

Fountainhead


----------



## deleted6052011

ozding said:


> when I use disk management; it appears to format 100% then fails., nor can I do it in the command line.
> 
> It became formatted from FAT32 to RAW. USB is 64GB size.


I thought FAT32 only worked up to 32GB? 

Anyway, if command line doesnt work, then it sounds to me like the drive has failed. 




thefountainhead said:


> however when I try to explore already existing data, it only shows "The Disk in Drive E: is not formatted, Do you want to format it now?" Obviously I can not since it has my precious collected over last 6 months which I can not lose.....


Again a possibe drive failure. If you want to try and recover the data, read this sticky : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html

And as your problem is with a HD, you might think about posting in the HD forum instead.


----------



## nogamoni

hi

I have a problem with my USB flash memory. My file system shows that it is RAW and i can't access the flash (CAN'T FORMAT) ; I can't format it in the command line.
and it is not blinking 

is it over or it can fixed????

plz help 

thanx


----------

